# Bennett Farms having a Classic Sandwich



## Brian from GA (Jul 6, 2010)

Bennett Farms near Shiloh, GA in Harris County (north of Columbus south of Warm Springs) is having a shoot on Saturday, July 24 which is the weekend before the Classic and will be having our hunting shoot on Sunday, Aug 8 which is the Sunday after the Classic. 

For those going to the Classic it would be great practice to shoot oours on Saturday and RBO on Sunday as your 40 target warm up to the Classic... and we won't even make you shoot at 7:30 AM like they are at the Classic!

I'll put directions and more as we get closer. But mark your calendar.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds good. Shoot them up.


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 6, 2010)

We will be drawing the winner of the Pearson bow at our bowhunter shoot in Aug. We are only going to have 50 tickets so you can Pm me if you are interested. Those odds are almost as good as Rednekbowhunter trying not to bust himself in the nose while using a backtension release.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jul 7, 2010)

those are pretty good odds,sounds like i need to buy another ticket or two.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 7, 2010)

OK ok but can I bring my flapper?


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 7, 2010)

young gunna said:


> OK ok but can I bring my flapper?



your killing me


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 7, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> those are pretty good odds,sounds like i need to buy another ticket or two.



I'm so proud of you Ronnie. If you had capitalized "I" you would have had an entire sentence spelled correctly!



young gunna said:


> OK ok but can I bring my flapper?



We will have rental flappers if needed but if you wish to bring your own "McDonald's Signature Edition" flapper feel free to bring it.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jul 7, 2010)

gee thanks and it is RONNY.just get me another trophy ready.daddy is coming to clean the course


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 7, 2010)

It's Runny


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 8, 2010)

it was a good sentence..he just doesn't take time to "shift" for the capital letters..just like me and e e cummings, lol!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 10, 2010)

I cut about 15 of the 20 lanes today with the DR Trimmer. When I got zapped by a yellow jacket I quit. Those were Blake's pet yellow jackets by the way. I saw the hole and will wear them out next time!!

If you shot our first shoot you know how short that trail and walk were right? Well this one is shorter. I am kind of allergic to these 100 degree days so I made this trail very short. 

Other than the bales you will probably never be further than 100 yards from the sign in table... well except for that 78 yard shot at the squirrel target


----------



## badcompany (Jul 10, 2010)

The dreaded squirrel target! Rocky always gives me fits. Looking forwards to another great shoot, but please get rid of the jackets. Hate them things.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 14, 2010)

Yall got the AC hooked up yet?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 15, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yall got the AC hooked up yet?



Yes.... just for you. 

I talked to Ralph Sibley over in Mississippi this week and he says the ranges at the Classic will be similar to the original Hattiesburg ranges.... dark and some are pretty tight tunnels. We will have all of ours in the big hardwoods with a lot of canopy to replicate the dark lanes. We will have some in tight tunnels too. Again we are trying to mimic what you will see at the Classic. I went up and shot yesterday. In the open fields when I came out it was bright sunshine. When I finished the last target or two it was so dark I couldn't see through the peep. So again the dark lanes should prep us well.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 19, 2010)

Corey,

We have two shoots wrapped around the ASA Classic for a "Classic Sandwich". BUT I will fix you a ham and cheese "samich" if that's what you want.

Blake B bushed hogged all the parking areas and warm up bales and cut the new walking lanes, so now all we have to do is move the targets around and "purty" everything up.

So far myself, Shane and Runny will be at the club Wednesday afternoon for the finish up. If we can get Pedro up there for the bridge work we will be set!!


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 19, 2010)

Pedro is having a very busy week.  I have to be back in town by 5:00pm Wednesday.  I may try to come up tomorrow.  Maybe.  Thursday and Friday are definately out.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jul 20, 2010)

what time does RONNY need to be there wednesday?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 20, 2010)

It will be here soon.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 22, 2010)

what is the address


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 22, 2010)

For GPS enter 1501 Mann Rd Shiloh (Harris County), GA. That should be the house across the street from the property. Tell me what city you live in and I can probably give you back woods directions that may save you some time. Everytime I put McDonough in my GPS for example it wants me to go interstate the whole way. But when I cut across to Griffin and then GA 20 to I-75 it saves me about 20 minutes. 

From RAC you would take 362 west to GA 85 and turn left and go south. When 85 splits just north of Manchester veer right on 85 ALT. take that all the way through Warm Springs and over the mountain. Once you come down the huge hill (you'll know you are there) take the first right on Trammell Mill Rd and drive 2.1 miles. Turn left on Mann Rd and drive .8 miles. Club is on the left.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 22, 2010)

We got about 14 or 15 targets done yesterday. I will be back out there today at about 4 or 5. Builder Bob found the yellow jackets and I made sure there were no snakes in the creek.... so we should be set. Man Yellow Jackets are every where this year. I will be spraying the fire out of them again this afternoon to make sure we got em all.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 22, 2010)

Builder Bob told me about your expedition in the creek.  His version was much funnier!  

The course is set with a good mix.  Enough shots for boasting and a few for belly aching.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 23, 2010)

The course is set and ready. David says I set the Novice too easy and that I am mad at the black stake shooters... oh well. Novice includes first timers so I always make it easy. I know all self respecting shooters will move up rather than shoot 17.5 yards all the time. And the black stake shooters... they should be able to take it. You know we are gonna get it next weekend. 

From the black stake.... Of the 20 targets there are probably 8 or so that you will gun hard at the 12 and maybe even look over there to see how well the 14 is marked. Then there are five that will test your judging skills and heart rate and that leaves about 7 middle of the roaders.... which last time I checked... was identical to the way ASA sets the pro/ams. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone. We'll be at it at about 8 in the AM. see ya then.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh yea... ya'll don't forget to ask Pedro Dave to show you his bridge hurdle.... it WAS fancy!


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 23, 2010)

It's my atheleticism.  And yes I googled to make sure I spelled that correctly!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jul 24, 2010)

show offf


----------



## thegirl15 (Jul 26, 2010)

show OFF, cookie. only 2 F's.


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 26, 2010)

he's on a rollll


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 26, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> he's on a rollll



No, that was Brian and Bobby as they were passing over the ditch!  Maybe not so much rolling than sliding, crawling and running.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 27, 2010)

Crap... I never posted scores. My bad. I will do it later today. We had 21 shooters and a bunch of fun. 

Our next shoot is our hunter shoot which will be a bit different than most hunter shoots. We may even get a "pop up" so that Jody will come


----------

